# Rx2/3 vs hotsig 150 vs Minikin v2



## Monkey.D.Luffy (28/10/16)

So I have decided to get myself a new mod and tanks. I will be looking to get a serpent mini 25 and a tvf8 cloud beast. I have narrowed down my choice of mods between the rx2/3, hotsig and Minikin v2. I just wanted to know which of the three would suit the tanks I want to get and maybe get some insights from people who have experience with these mods with these tanks I really wouldn't want over hang on the 25mm 
unless it's really slight and unnoticeable . I have the hots for the hotsig 150 I think it looks really good. The rx2/3 will allow me to use three batteries if I want and the Minikin looks like the overall package in terms of size and power. I'm torn help me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (28/10/16)

Personally had both the rx 2/3 and the minikin both great but hands down the minkin v2 if comparing. Love almost everything about it. The feel is better in the hand, great power and most importantly unbelievable battery life haven't had a mod close to that. The touch screen I've begun to love. The power is excellent. Sold the rx, use the minkin daily. And don't hav a Hotcig but I do know there is no overhang of the 25mm attys they look tidy that Hotcig is also pure class! Great choices the minikin for size and compact and the Hotcig for more style. That's my piece. And the serpent mini. Great choice. My every day tank that sits perfect on my v2 minikin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

The Minkin V2 fits the 25mm tanks perfectly. The touch screen can be a little frustrating but is manageable.
The HotCig R150 is a rock solid device but there is a slight overhang with a 25mm tank.

Quite frankly either you will be very happy with.


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (28/10/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Personally had both the rx 2/3 and the minikin both great but hands down the minkin v2 if comparing. Love almost everything about it. The feel is better in the hand, great power and most importantly unbelievable battery life haven't had a mod close to that. The touch screen I've begun to love. The power is excellent. Sold the rx, use the minkin daily. And don't hav a Hotcig but I do know there is no overhang of the 25mm attys they look tidy that Hotcig is also pure class! Great choices the minikin for size and compact and the Hotcig for more style. That's my piece. And the serpent mini. Great choice. My every day tank that sits perfect on my v2 minikin.


Was worried with the touch screen but you put that to rest. Well I guess that knocks out the rx2/3 of my list. So I'm sure it will be an flip of the coin between the two cause on price it's a r100 difference at sir vape. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (28/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Minkin V2 fits the 25mm tanks perfectly. The touch screen can be a little frustrating but is manageable.
> The HotCig R150 is a rock solid device but there is a slight overhang with a 25mm tank.
> 
> Quite frankly either you will be very happy with.
> View attachment 73400


Which of the two do you find yourself using the most they both look awesome. That hotsig just looks super hot. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Which of the two do you find yourself using the most they both look awesome. That hotsig just looks super hot.



I gravitate to the HotCig R150... I have loved this mod from the day I first saw it... it's one mod I don't think I will ever part with... I just love it!


----------

